

Google+ gets hashtag support and real-time search - mindcrime
https://plus.google.com/107117483540235115863/posts/dXovwc1hSyY

======
danmaz74
Besides this new linking feature, I don't understand how the hashtag feature
should work in google+. If I try to search for "#android", what I get is a
list of posts mentioning "android", without the hash. What I really want
though isn't a casual mention of the word, but posts which were deliberately
tagged "#android".

Am I missing something?

~~~
dredmorbius
Recursion?

##android?

I kid.

You _can_ search for the full hashtag string (hash + word) in normal G+
search. I also noted a couple of days ago that the "Sparks" feature seems to
have been revamped into a G+ permasearch / saved search. Your sparks now
default to "Everything" searches (people, posts, Web, not sure about
comments). And you can save any given G+ search to create a new spark.

Not sure if they're going to retain the name or if they're done messing with
this feature yet, but it's one of the first things in a long time (well, a
couple of months) that I've seen on G+ that struck me as useful and cool
(granted, there's been a lot of under-the-hood tinkering and some interesting
features released).

The whole Real Names / #nymwars situation has really, really dented my
interest and faith in Google though.

~~~
danmaz74
I tried again, and even using quotes (ie, searching for "#android") I only get
posts with just "android", without the hash...

------
irrumator
Google+ is almost where Friendfeed was in 2008, awesome. All we need now is
feed and service imports and we've got a done deal.

------
nextparadigms
I was worried this wouldn't work very well for them, because Google always
wants to put "relevant" stuff first and "most recent" (the way Twitter does
it) later. So from that point of view, they could never match Twitter for
latest news. But putting the latest news on top of the relevant ones is a
pretty smart way to do it, rather than just relegating it to another tab.

Also, danmaz74 has a point. If you search for #Android, you should see _only_
posts containing the hashtag "#Android" and _then_ sort them out by relevancy,
and so on. But 100% of the posts should have the hashtag in them if that's
what the user was searching for. For non-hashtag queries they can use their
regular relevancy algorithms.

~~~
dredmorbius
And most recent is _always_ so terribly relevant in Twitter feeds ....

I'd like to see some sort of ranked system. Google does really good for
relevance, but timeliness also matters. Some sort of score where a relevant /
trusted but not quite-so-recent post gets promoted on top of spambots would
actually be a Good Thing[tm].

------
john2x
Off topic, but how do you do bold/italic text in G+? And can it also do
headings? Seems like great way to blog if it did.

~~~
dgudkov
<http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=google+plus+cheat+sheet>

------
icefox
Any new platform API's to go with this?

------
gms
What's the motivation for building Google+? What problem does Google think it
is solving? What does it think it is contributing to the world with Google+?

~~~
click170
For starters, an alternative to Facebook that isn't Facebook.

<https://www.xkcd.com/918/>

